# E2 Journeyman exam prep resources??



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm an E2 in CT. Where are you getting your schooling?


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I am studying for my Jman test in MI. My boss gave me an old Mike Holt book from 2008, and it is great for learning the calculations. Took me a week to just get through the calcs. section, and I will for sure have to go back over it a few times to remember everything. From what I hear, Mike is the best for prep. Wish I could afford the 1000 dollar set. They even told me they would send me a free DVD player..lol Don't know about you guy's, but I have not had a DVD player in years. Mike has a TON of videos on YT, start with those, put them in a play list and go over them many times.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Wiredmikey said:


> I'm an E2 in CT. Where are you getting your schooling?


I worked for a big ct contractor in ny not to long ago have you heard of ducci electric


----------

